# Bindings for Yes PYL



## jroc (Jan 24, 2015)

I picked up a 2019 Yes PYL and love it. I only have one pair of bindings, 2015 Cartel LTD, for multiple boards Yes PYL, 2013 Yes greats, 2016 Salomon Derby. Looking for bindings to keep on PYL. I've had Rome Targas in the past and they caused weird pressure point on my ankles. 

I have been looking at Genesis, Malavita, Cartels. Curious about Union Atlas, Arbor Cypress and Now Drives. I ride mostly in Tahoe, powder, trees, steeps, smaller drops/jumps and groomers. Thoughts/suggestions?


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

What year were the Targas you had? They've now added the Pivot Mount, which means you can adjust the positioning of the ankle strap in quite a few ways, moving it higher or lower etc. Should be able to eliminate any pressure points with that. 

For a PYL I'd choose Drives from your list, or if the Targas you had were before 2017 and you otherwise liked how they rode, try the newer ones with the Pivot Mount.


----------



## jroc (Jan 24, 2015)

The Targas were from maybe 2012/3. Didn't particularly like them or the 390s. I like how comfortable the Cartel LTD are which why i was looking at Genesis. 

From other posts seems that the Drives straps have improved. Are people still swapping out for Burton ladders/buckles/straps?


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

jroc said:


> The Targas were from maybe 2012/3. Didn't particularly like them or the 390s. I like how comfortable the Cartel LTD are which why i was looking at Genesis.
> 
> 
> 
> From other posts seems that the Drives straps have improved. Are people still swapping out for Burton ladders/buckles/straps?


When I got my PYL I put Cartels on it. The following season I put Diodes on it. The extra stiffness was definitely a plus and I liked the board even more. So, Genesis X or Drives if you can.


----------



## RickB (Oct 29, 2008)

now now now


----------



## jroc (Jan 24, 2015)

Picked up some Now Drives from REI. Apparently they are on sale $279 when you put them in your cart. Cant wait to try them out next weekend. Thanks!


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

jroc said:


> Picked up some Now Drives from REI. Apparently they are on sale $279 when you put them in your cart. Cant wait to try them out next weekend. Thanks!


Perfect bindings for that board. My two favourite bindings are Now Drives and B Genesis.

Drives are the response and power bindings. Genesis the comfort, versatility and overall feel. 

Genesis X are great, I love them and will buy again; but they are not cheap. So for power... Drives do a better job; and for comfort and feel... Genesis do the job. Both at a lower price point.


----------



## compulsive (Jan 25, 2013)

Bumping an old thread. 2021 YES PYL 164W, Burton Ion size 13 and 2019 Burton Genesis bindings.

Are these bindings a good match for the PYL or is there a model that is better suited to the PYL freeride focus and it's flex?


----------

